# Police Officer Terry L. Fleming



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Terry L. Fleming Albany Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Friday, October 28, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 36
Tour of Duty: 5 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit
Date of Incident: October 28, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile
Suspect Info: Charged with felony murder

Police Officer Terry Fleming was killed when her patrol car collided with another patrol car during a high speed pursuit.

Officers were pursuing a truck occupied by two men who had just committed an armed robbery, when Officer Fleming's patrol car collided with the other patrol car at the intersection of East Residence Avenue and Blaylock Avenue. Officer Fleming's car burst into flames upon impact.

The suspects continued to flee until their truck overturned a short distance away. Both men were arrested and charged with felony as a result of Officer Fleming's death. They were also charged with multiple felony counts in connection with the armed robbery.

Officer Fleming had served with the Albany Police Department for five years. She is survived by her husband and three children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Chief John A. Proctor
Albany Police Department
225 Pine Avenue
Albany, GA 31702

Phone: (229) 431-2100


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Fleming


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

RIP.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP


----------

